# Is Weed Really An Aphrodisiac?



## upnorth2505 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sure many of us have an opinion here, but I know where I come in.

Yeah, weed makes me horny. What do you all think?


----------



## captiankush (Feb 6, 2010)

I know it definitely has that affect on some. I know a few girls that, although naturally horny, become 10X hornier when they smoke. Good thai is known for its aphrodisiac qualities. Had a girl that would orgasm harder under the influence of good indica buds. Probably depends on the person, kinda like everyone experiences the high differently.

CK


----------



## leeny (Feb 6, 2010)

i think it generally makes girls DEFINITELY horny ive never met one it didnt


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 6, 2010)

THC is known to be a strong physical/emotional amplifier (hightens the senses). Any type of sex act would most likely be both physical and emotional, so it is only logical that it would produce an aphrodisiac effect. Oh... and yeah, it can make most women hella horny.  Isn't science fun?


----------



## c0lchester (Feb 6, 2010)

It makes some girls act like cats in heat, so I'll say yes


----------



## drumbum3218 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, and if you want to impress a lady, I recommend oysters (if you can get a hold of them, fresh only, frozen never made the same KAAPPOWWW. I dont really care for the taste or texture but Damn. U gotta try em, then you'll know what the fuss is all about.


----------



## sarah22 (Feb 9, 2010)

i definitely think that weed is a great aphrodisiac. getting off is always better when high. i have a funny saying...my girls who toke agree too, i hope this isnt a "too much info" haha but i say..."the reason for the cotton mouth, is that all the moisture has gone elsewhere." hahahaha


----------



## Priscilla420 (Feb 10, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> I'm sure many of us have an opinion here, but I know where I come in.
> 
> Yeah, weed makes me horny. What do you all think?


I feel embarassed admitting it, lol but weed definitely has that effect on me. I feel like its an awesome enhancement for your sex life. If I really think about it, some of the best sex I've ever had was when both me and my fiance were high off our asses 
Yet another benefit from smoking the herb


----------



## Priscilla420 (Feb 10, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i definitely think that weed is a great aphrodisiac. getting off is always better when high. i have a funny saying...my girls who toke agree too, i hope this isnt a "too much info" haha but i say..."the reason for the cotton mouth, is that all the moisture has gone elsewhere." hahahaha


 
Lmao! I like that one!! haha


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 10, 2010)

How would you really know if you shared your bed with someone suffering from severely debilitating Cannaphobia?

[youtube]fwEwc3B6e7g[/youtube][youtube]8fqncj3G6tg[/youtube][youtube]azZV516s6qI[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2010)

Makes me horny.It also makes things a lot more sensitive.Unfortunately,I often get cotton pussy.


----------



## morgentaler (Feb 10, 2010)

Does it make people horny or is it just a disinhibitor?

The sex drive in most people is already pretty strong. We're just conditioned to be restrained about it.
Remove the inhibitions, and the tops come off, girls start making out, and some guy wakes up in bed with Godzilla sleeping on his arm.


----------



## sarah22 (Feb 10, 2010)

morgentaler said:


> Does it make people horny or is it just a disinhibitor?
> 
> The sex drive in most people is already pretty strong. We're just conditioned to be restrained about it.
> Remove the inhibitions, and the tops come off, girls start making out, and some guy wakes up in bed with Godzilla sleeping on his arm.


i think its a little from column A and a little from column B. while it does lower inhibitions, it also increases physical senses. so i think its a bit of both


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't have much of a sex drive.It makes me horny, I'd say.It doesn't make me more likely to do anything I normally wouldn't.


morgentaler said:


> Does it make people horny or is it just a disinhibitor?
> 
> The sex drive in most people is already pretty strong. We're just conditioned to be restrained about it.
> Remove the inhibitions, and the tops come off, girls start making out, and some guy wakes up in bed with Godzilla sleeping on his arm.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 11, 2010)

i dont get horny on weed
maybe i'm strange but weed dont make me do nothing but eat and sleep
and if i'm to high alot of times i have lost my ereation right in the middle of fuckin and i'm a young dude


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 11, 2010)

It is, but both of you need to be on it, like most drugs. Otherwise the sober person just gets annoyed.


----------



## longbeachallstar (Feb 11, 2010)

I've done some clinical trials. The population consisted of 10 females over the time of 12 months. The females were to rate the performance and sexual climax with and without marijuana. Alternating days of sex with, and sex without. Various strains were used in the study to find out if there was would be a variation between indica and/or sativa. Various methods of ingestion and preparation were employed - from inhalation of raw bud's, to prepartions of hash, and or hash oil - to ingestion with edibles. 

Unfortunately the study yielded unclear results - Only one of the ten subjects were able to finish the study. The other 9 dropped out of the study do to being emotionally hurt. These subjects were compromised and deemed invalid because of their statements with the me stating, "you're an a**hole and a male slut". LOL

I don't know exactly what an aphrodisiac does - if it gets your wood harder or snatch wetter - but i do have to say that sex on marijuana is definitely a must. I talk girls into it all the time - and sometimes pop their cherry on smoking. It's highly enjoyable. Orgasms for girls come faster and come easier and come more. And for guys you feel like a hot waitress in a rich neighborhood - cause the "TIP" feels good. haha. So i'd have to give it a yes.


----------



## 420 swede (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't generally get horny while getting high, it doesnt give me the "lust" so to speak...
But if i start making out with a chick it gets mad, its the best experience ever. To place feelings and emotions into words its kinda like your mouth is disconected from your body but still super sensitive + the rest of your body aswell, nothing else mathers and u just roll around like mad. As for the sex it gets better overall, i become a fucking machine, can go on for like 2 hours hard as a rock at best and it feels fucking great compared to sober. Only thing tho neither me or chicks i had sex with stoned cant rly reach the top while baked. U are at like 70-80% of the climax all the time but its imposible to reach it, might work jacking off i dunno, never tried but just havin' an orgasm while having sex seems imposible....tho i'd rather have the awsome feeling of 70-80% climax for 2 hours then just normal fucking...allso it doesnt happen too often so its rly special when it does...i mean weed + sex in combination...not everyone i hook up with now wanna get baked now when im single :<

miss having g/f to smoke with ^^


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 11, 2010)

[youtube]ZSRF5oERKzU[/youtube][youtube]uL3WRSwM-g8[/youtube][youtube]dEyBMx2zv5c[/youtube]

Wanna Lick to see for sure there little birdie?


----------



## 420 swede (Feb 11, 2010)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> [youtube]dR5w_aBe10g[/youtube][youtube]fY2EaxH1_EQ[/youtube][youtube]gLxJj5RBnJg[/youtube]
> 
> Wanna Lick to see for sure there little birdie?



Ehm, why u post BHG vids to this thread, i dont see the logic in it ^^... doesnt rly respond to the subject, baked ?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 11, 2010)

Do You Understand And Know Any Geeky Transgenders?

Do you understand how aphrodisiacs affect a transgender's clit?

[youtube]o1EjvCBfhPY[/youtube]


----------



## Priscilla420 (Feb 11, 2010)

morgentaler said:


> Does it make people horny or is it just a disinhibitor?
> 
> The sex drive in most people is already pretty strong. We're just conditioned to be restrained about it.
> Remove the inhibitions, and the tops come off, girls start making out, and some guy wakes up in bed with Godzilla sleeping on his arm.


For me, it's definitely BOTH! It makes me horny and also lessens my inhibitions. I have an average sex drive when I'm sober but when I smoke, it's bursting at the seams lol and I'm always high so my fiance is a pretty happy camper


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 11, 2010)

[youtube]9hMrY8jysdg[/youtube][youtube]uZhsB0N5qpI[/youtube][youtube]D0KFpE9FrZ4[/youtube]

How does corn propagate ITs genes peacefully?

Are there mani more peacefully good herbs than corn?

[youtube]8mmAuHieD7Q[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 11, 2010)

if im drunk i can fuck like a buck
but if im high off weed i cant maintain an eraction 
idk why this is, maybe i have ED or maybe i get too high,( i smoke like 1-2 grams a day by my self regular weed)


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 11, 2010)

on a side note i think woodstock is insane
she talks like the riddler
i've read a lot of her post in a lot of threads and they read like coded messages
i dont ever get what she is trying to say


----------



## 420 swede (Feb 11, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> if im drunk i can fuck like a buck
> but if im high off weed i cant maintain an eraction
> idk why this is, maybe i have ED or maybe i get too high,( i smoke like 1-2 grams a day by my self regular weed)


I can barely get it up after just taking a hit, i become a mongoloid for an hour or so, for me i get the "mega-erection"s when im in the greyzone between high/sober. When baked as fuck on for example well grown NYC diesel or PPP makes just being close kissin' and chilling in the couch with someone close to as good as sex ^^


----------



## sarah22 (Feb 11, 2010)

420 swede said:


> I don't generally get horny while getting high, it doesnt give me the "lust" so to speak...
> But if i start making out with a chick it gets mad, its the best experience ever. To place feelings and emotions into words its kinda like your mouth is disconected from your body but still super sensitive + the rest of your body aswell, nothing else mathers and u just roll around like mad. As for the sex it gets better overall, i become a fucking machine, can go on for like 2 hours hard as a rock at best and it feels fucking great compared to sober. *Only thing tho neither me or chicks i had sex with stoned cant rly reach the top while baked. U are at like 70-80% of the climax all the time but its imposible to reach it*, might work jacking off i dunno, never tried but just havin' an orgasm while having sex seems imposible....tho i'd rather have the awsome feeling of 70-80% climax for 2 hours then just normal fucking...allso it doesnt happen too often so its rly special when it does...i mean weed + sex in combination...not everyone i hook up with now wanna get baked now when im single :<
> 
> miss having g/f to smoke with ^^


dude...my climaxes when im high peak WAY higher than when im sober, and they peak WAY longer than when im sober. i get off 150% when im baked. maybe you just need a better strain  i've got some diesel right now thats just freakin great. i also find that hybrids, of close to an equal ratio of indi/sat is great for orgasms


----------



## drumbum3218 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Aphrodisiacs* (to each their own, I'm not a freak, just creative and astute): Each of these things are like logs added to a fire, the more logs, the higher the flames: smoke ganja, eat some fresh oysters , lock eyes w/the chica and fool around, tempt touch tease & pound mound, put some pop rocks in the mouth and go down. Pop rocks are amazing...in bed. Some other aphrodisiacs I've encountered include: strawberries and chocolate (serperately and together), spinach (so that's why popeye was so "strong"), exercise before hand, vanilla (scent is very comforting, especially when she wears it or in candle form) and this sounds freaky but next time you get the chance, take your borrequa to the shower and cover each other in corn starch. The cornstarch makes everything feel silky and is a huge turn on/sensation, and fun too = best foreplay ever. Plus turn on the shower after and clean up is a breeze. Being a man, would a "woman" herself, qualify as an aphrodisiac? Because nothing is as aphrodisiatic as the figure, scent, sound, thought and touch of a divine woman. lol get to it.


----------



## puff*2+pass (Feb 12, 2010)

Long time lurker, first time caller. Just HAD to comment on this one!! My lady and I both agree that incorporating the use of weed has taken our already active sex life to new heights! Her "O's" are more frequent, intense, and just plain AMAZING (her words, not mine)!!! As for me, I've experienced no negative issues as described by some other males in this thread.

We vote YES!!


----------



## ataxia (Feb 13, 2010)

I can relate to that5shit on this one a little bit. 
They say long term use of ganja lowers testosterone levels. I believe there is something to it. It may be myth but i've also seen some scientific data on the situation. Depends on the person i guess. But when you think about it (at least for me) it makes me far less angry, I'm not the same person i was before smoking. Like i said, not as angry, WAY more passive then in the past. Also I feel no need to compete with the other alpha males in the pack as i see myself as ..shall we say.. a lone wolf?? cheesy i know ..but im sure some can relate.
As far as testosterone levels dropping. I don't know how true it is. My genetics contain large levels of testosterone ie; thinning hair, body hair, a metamorphic? (think that's the term) body structure, meaning i can obtain muscle in a short amount of time.
However, I experience problems sometimes sexually if I'm far too high. I think most of that is mental though. Weed makes you insightful right?? Well if your sleeping with someone who you have some reserves about, or having sex with someone who intimidates you or whatever the reason. I'm sure it's easier to lose your hard-on because your mind is focused on something else other than how great it's feeling.
I can't speak from a womans point of view of course, but it would be logical to say that it's effects are different for a female as far as the whole "tesosterone" thing.
But it's all up to the smoker in the end. How it effects their physical or mental state.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 13, 2010)

[youtube]uE7FRxXP2H4[/youtube][youtube]embdtwW-sSE[/youtube]

Can make all the difference until you blow your heart out.


----------

